# Forme Winscar AL



## surfdude (26 May 2013)

never seen these before and can not get any reviews . anyone know much about them as can get 1 for less the £800 . is this a good buy . how much would a lbc charge to set it up


----------



## Cubist (27 May 2013)

Looking at their site the bike is a lightweight (and I reckon it'll come in around the < 11kg mark) fast hardtail XC bike. It's designed t climb and ride fast on singletrack etc. The geometry looks pretty aggressive,with a slammed front end (short headtube, low stack) so you'll be over the bars and paggering it. It's well equipped, with XT gearing (whether it's the full gearset is always in doubt) but the fork and wheelset are quality lightweight items. The very light frame is a bonus, as it's made by Kinesis apparently.

What do you want it to do? If you want to ride smoothish trails fast, then it'll do it very well. If you want to ride really technical trails it'll probably be a bit nervous, and if you are a novice it'll be a bit uncompromising at first wherever you ride it, but you'll have a blast getting to know it. 

If it's what you want, then it's a bit of a bargain. In fact, it's a helluva bargain. I'd buy it.

It'll come mostly built up anyway, and there's nothing on a modern bike that needs more than a bit of know-how and the right tools.


----------



## surfdude (27 May 2013)

i want to ride smoothish hilly trails at a decent pace as we have lots of them in cornwall. ive been riding xc 4 12 years on & off but also like to criuse a bit . would it be ok for that as that my main style these days or it a flat out racer . need to be a comfortable ride


----------



## Cubist (27 May 2013)

As it is it'll be a fairly racy setup, but you could make it more cruiseworthy with higher bars, shorter stem if it doesn't suit from the off. That level of kit is great, you'll never want for a better fork or wheels, and at that price you could buy it as a donor bike and swap it all over onto a slacker frame if you don't like the riding position


----------



## jonathanw (31 May 2013)

I had a test ride on the Carbon version (29er) - it was an amazingly fast and light ride, but it was a bit twitchy for my liking at the front end and I would say that it is really a full on XC race machine - not the sort of thing for general trail riding as comfort would be a serious issue on longer rides.


----------



## surfdude (1 Jun 2013)

taken a chance and order 1 yesterday  as could not find another bike with that spec anywhere near as cheap . just hopeing it as nice fit without to many changes . will post how it is after a few rides . thanks for the imput


----------



## Cubist (2 Jun 2013)

Cool, let us know how you get on.


----------



## jonathanw (2 Jun 2013)

Yes enjoy, it'll be super fast, and you'll soon adapt to it's ride handling - report back


----------

